# Smartphone emoji not working



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> If you click the *...* you can then select a page to go to. See images below.
> 
> View attachment 513087
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the help. I tried hitting the three dots but nothing happens. Tried both in the reply box and at the bottom of an existing post(the only two places I could find ...( three dots you referenced). Could just be my smartphone. Sometimes it acts up. Will keep trying.
Another thing I have noticed since the new system is I can't leave any of the imogis( smiley faces etc.) in a post. Again could just be aproblem unique to my phone.
Will give it a try on the laptop.
Thanks again.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

😬☹️😧🙀🦖🐦🦄🦗🐂🌲🌎⛈⛄️🍍🍳🍍🥓🍻🍢🍷

I just did this on iPhone. You should be able to use your phones native emoji’s and the smilies for the site. Do you see the smile face on the input box toolbar?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

I do see an issue when smiles are mashed together:


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

M
 michael rauls
 Is that the problem smiles aren't showing what you thought they would be?


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> M
> michael rauls
> Is that the problem smiles aren't showing what you thought they would be?


No, its that when I touch the initial smiley face icon at the uper far right of the reply box( the one you pointed to with the blue arrow) instead of a selection of imogis( smiley faces etx.) popping up to select from nothing happens.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok now it seems to be working............ guess I got carried away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

If you touch the ... next to smiley face does it show a menu?
Beautiful WYSIWYG HTML Editor | Javascript Rich Text Editor | Froala does that toolbar work?

Also what device (andoid/ios) are you on


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok, maybe the touch wasn't being recognized. Sometimes you have to touch twice, cause the window was active.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

It's an LG android but everything seems to be working fine now. 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

